# Help with Accelerator Pedal Wiring



## 7rrivera7 (Jun 24, 2010)

First, the Autoscan:

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64)
Data version: 20120401
Saturday,19,May,2012,17:57:31:26610
Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 76
Mileage: 130380km/81014miles

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-018-AFP.lbl
Part No: 021 906 018 K
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G V06 
Coding: 00033
Shop #: WSC 00862 
VCID: 162D3A84729CBC9

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0010 1101

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl
Part No: 01M 927 733 JS
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4834 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8A15DEF4B624E89

1 Fault Found:

00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79)
27-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl
Part No: 1J0 907 379 R
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 13204
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 4081BCDC4098E29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl
Part No: 3B1 907 044 A
Component: CLIMATRONIC S 9.0 
Coding: 01000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 1F431FA09DA6FD1

2 Faults Found:

00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129)
35-00 - - 

01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
35-00 - - 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12345
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356FDD080F5A571

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 920 D
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V54 
Coding: 07262
Shop #: WSC 08701 
VCID: 254F0D48BFFA271

Subsystem 1 - Part No: IMMO
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1298917 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1298917 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00007
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1AC1CB0B8B29

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None
Part No: 3B1 9€9 760 A
Component: Sitzverstellung FS 0003 
VCID: 76ED1A0452DC1C9

1 Fault Found:

01009 - Sensor for Driver's Seat Position Fore/Aft (G218) 
36-00 - Open Circuit

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04098
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 860DEAC4A23C8C9

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002F 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812C
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

I just got through resolving code P0134 O2 Sensor Sensor Circuit No Activity on a 2000 Jetta VR6. The O2 wiring was frayed and fried the ECU circuitry which controls it. Replacing the O2 sensor along with the ECU eliminated the code.

Now I have code 00777 - Accelerator Position Sensor (G79) 27-10 - Implausible Signal Intermittent. Being that the O2 sensor and the pedal harness share GROUNDs, I believe this new code is related to the original failure and possible damaged the pedal electronics 

When I got under the dash to check the 6-pin connector on the pedal, I noticed the wires had been spliced together with tape so I started my troubleshooting procedure by correctly soldering and shrink wrapping the wires and then following the wiring diagram in the Bentley, I tested continuity of each wire to the ECM.

Here is a pic of my repaired pedal connecting harness and the wiring diagram in the Bentley:


















In the connector pic, the wire on the extreme left is pin 1 and on the extreme right is pin 6. The problem is that according to the Bentley, NONE of the wires are the correct color AND, none are going to the correct pins on the ECU!

Here is a breakdown of the pedal to ECM pinout compared to my harness:

Harness Pin 1 should go to ECM pin 34 but instead goes to ECM pin 72
Harness Pin 2 should go to ECM pin 72 but instead goes to ECM pin 73
Harness Pin 3 should go to ECM pin 33 but instead goes to ECM pin 36
Harness Pin 4 should go to ECM pin 73 but instead goes to ECM pin 35
Harness Pin 5 should go to ECM pin 35 but instead goes to ECM pin 33
Harness Pin 6 should go to ECM pin 36 but instead goes to ECM pin 34

Note: in the Bentley diagram, the wires are not in numerical order

I'm looking for feedback to my situation and assistance with checking voltages on the pedal harness with KOEO without actually connecting the harness to the pedal assembly. for whatever it's worth, a fellow poster, NOVO 1.8T provided this documentation:

PIN 1 = 5 volt reference from ECM for G185
PIN 2 = 5 volt reference from ECM for G79
PIN 3 = Sensor GROUND circuit for G79
PIN 4 = Sensor SIGNAL circuit for G79
PIN 5 = Sensor GROUND circuit for G185
PIN 6 = Sensor SIGNAL circuit for G185 

Thank you!


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

EDIT: Nevermind. I misread the scan :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

And now the convoluted information will begin like I was saying.


Its probably related to the wire repair, or the fact that you used solder for the nice connections you just made.

Be advised.
Solder is not supposed to be used as per the repair manual. It will alter the Resistance of the circuit if done improper.


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Be advised.
> Solder is not supposed to be used as per the repair manual. It will alter the Resistance of the circuit if done improper.


Truth, I never use solder either, it's not neccessary when you use the proper butt connectors and crimping tool. 

As for the picture of your wiring diagram, I think you are assuming the first wire on the left is pin 1 and the wire on the right is pin 6? But if you actually look at the connecter layout/pin locations just above the G79/G185 pedal assembly you will see that the it's starts with pin 6 (T6b/6) on the left and they are all in random order. I can see how this would be confusing for lots of people, not quite sure why VW had to draw their wiring diagrams like this some time, maybe to make it easier to draw out the pedal sensors or something, who knows, so just don't assume the pins are in order from left to right when looking at something like this.

The harness in the wiring diagram pictured is layed out like this
T6b/6


----------



## 7rrivera7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Novo, you are this weeks hero!!!!

I DID misread the Bentley - thanks for pointing that out. I was really confused and wondered how the car ran at all 

Now I feel "safe" connecting the pedal and will run the tests you suggest. As far as the code, after I clear it, it comes right back as soon as I depress the throttle and the car goes into limp mode.

I still think the pedal electronics sustained damage when the original O2 sensor trashed my 1st ECM and now that I replaced it (ECM), it is detecting the issue.

I'll post and update asap.

Thanks again - I really appreciate the support on this forum :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

I have never seen a pedal unit fail ever!

You should read the RB section how to read wiring diagrams and how to make electrical repairs.


----------



## 7rrivera7 (Jun 24, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> I have never seen a pedal unit fail ever!
> 
> *There's a 1st time for everything*
> 
> ...


:beer:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Something's not adding up here. Why is there an APP fault present in address 02 but not 01?

I just made a quick check of the wiring diagrams, and it looks like the pedal sends a signal to the ECU, then the ECU to the TCU.

Was this a brand new ECU that you installed? :sly:


----------



## Novo1.8T (Nov 28, 2006)

I have never seen one of VW's electronic pedal assemblies fail either. Yes there is a first time for everything but I doubt yours is bad. 



Anony00GT said:


> Something's not adding up here. Why is there an APP fault present in address 02 but not 01?


This is very interesting to me as well, I had a VR6 (12v AFP) that was having intermittant issues with losing throttle response and the guys at the transmission shop that were trying to fix it never said anything about faults being stored in ECM either, I drove the car for a week and never got it to lose throttle or act up on me so I never got to see any faults. All that car did was made me look on the interwebs for fun and find a certain thread about 1.8T with throttle pedal sensor faults that reminded me of the 1.8T's that I had fixed awhile back.:laugh:



Anony00GT said:


> I just made a quick check of the wiring diagrams, and it looks like the pedal sends a signal to the ECU, then the ECU to the TCU.


Yes, they only connect to the ECM, signal is most likely sent via CAN-BUS



Anony00GT said:


> Was this a brand new ECU that you installed? :sly:


Curious to know if the ECM was new or not as well. 

I did pop open a VR6 (AFP 12v) ECM I had laying around, and it's circuit board layout is nowhere near close to similar to the 1.8T's that I have taken apart. Might have to do some researching on this one to see where the circuits on the board go that deal with the G79 and G185 on the VR6's.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Novo1.8T said:


> Yes, they only connect to the ECM, signal is most likely sent via CAN-


That's exactly what I mean.

I see no faults in the ecu, which tells me that the pedal and associated wiring are probably OK.

I see no communication codes, so I don't suspect the bus itself.

Assuming (big word, i know) that the TCU had no codes to start with...What's left here in this equation?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Hey Guys,

Good job! Now do you see what I'm saying?

Like I was saying, they are not all the same. 
AFP is ME7.1 not ME7.5. 
Yes the boards are completely different, including speed and location of MCU, flash etc.

They are similar though.

I bet this code is in the TCU because of the Resistance level has been altered. 
This is monitored via the diagnostic stack differently in the 01M 4 speed. 
Since not all of these ecu's support 063 typically for kick down, like an 09A 5 speed.

It could also be there from before and negated cleared by the hand held professional guided above. 

From the horses mouth below.

Basic Setting, Initiating :

Note : Initiate the basic setting after performing the following repairs: 
Engine replacement 
Engine Control Module (ECM) replacement 
Replacing/altering throttle valve (setting idling speed) 
Throttle Position (TP) sensor replacement 
TP sensor setting alteration, for example, when adjusting closed TP switch (engine) 
Transmission Control Module (TCM) replacement 

Connect the -VAG 1551 or VCDS - and enter address word “02 Transmission electronics”. Advance until “Select function XX” appears in the display, refer to → Chapter „Scan Tool VAG 1551or VCDS, Connecting and Selecting Functions or buttons with mouse or hot key.

02-04-000 Indicated on display 
The system is now in basic setting. 
– Press the accelerator pedal as far as kick down and hold in this position for 3 seconds. 

No, I would rather say your wrong based on data I have seen, that your pedal is A-OK!
Sure there is a first time for everything, just not this time.


Toodle loo


----------



## 7rrivera7 (Jun 24, 2010)

Update: 

Reconnected the pedal after repairing the wiring, loaded VCDS, cleared the codes, followed Jack's advice on calibrating the pedal and ran an Auto Scan... 

VCDS Version: Release 11.11.3 (x64) 
Data version: 20120401 

Tuesday,12,June,2012,10:04:16:26610 

Chassis Type: 9M - VW Jetta IV 
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 
 75 76 

Mileage: 130380km/81014miles 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-018-AFP.lbl 
Part No: 021 906 018 K 
Component: MOTRONIC ME7.1 G V04 
Coding: 00033 
Shop #: WSC 08230 
VCID: 162D3A84729CBC9 

No fault code found. 
Readiness: 0010 1101 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 01M-927-733.lbl 
Part No: 01M 927 733 JS 
Component: AG4 Getriebe 01M 4834 
Coding: 00000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 
VCID: 8A15DEF4B624E89 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1J0-907-37x-ABS.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 907 379 R 
Component: ASR 20 IE CAN 0001 
Coding: 13204 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 4081BCDC4098E29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3Bx-907-044.lbl 
Part No: 3B1 907 044 A 
Component: CLIMATRONIC S 9.0 
Coding: 01000 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 1F431FA09DA6FD1 

2 Faults Found: 
00792 - A/C Pressure Switch (F129) 
35-00 - - 
01206 - Signal for Duration of Ignition Off Time 
35-00 - - 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl 
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 A 
Component: 09 AIRBAG VW5 0003 
Coding: 12345 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 356FDD080F5A571 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx0-17.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 920 920 D 
Component: A4-KOMBIINSTR. VDO V54 
Coding: 07262 
Shop #: WSC 08701 
VCID: 254F0D48BFFA271 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: IMMO 
Component: IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1298917 
IMMO-IDENTNR: VWZ7Z0X1298917 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl 
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway KCAN 0001 
Coding: 00007 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: F0E1AC1CB0B8B29 

No fault code found. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: None 
Part No: 3B1 9€9 760 A 
Component: Sitzverstellung FS 0003 
VCID: 76ED1A0452DC1C9 

1 Fault Found: 
01009 - Sensor for Driver's Seat Position Fore/Aft (G218) 
36-00 - Open Circuit 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1J0-959-799.lbl 
Part No: 1J0 959 799 AJ 
Component: 61 Zentral-SG Komf. 0001 
Coding: 04098 
Shop #: WSC 00066 
VCID: 860DEAC4A23C8C9 

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1J1959801C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. FS0002r 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1J1959802D 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. BF0002r 

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 1J4959811C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HL0002r 

Subsystem 4 - Part No: 1J4959812C 
Component: 61 Tõrsteuerger. HR0002r 

No fault code found. 

End --------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Accelerated the car, which would instantly trigger the code but it didn't  

Drove the car for 15 minutes and floored it on a long stretch of road, returned home and rescanned - no codes at 01 Engine or 02 Auto Trans. Seems my repair to the wiring has not introduced resistance issues and that the fix was the need to calibrate the pedal after swapping the ECU. This step was not in the Ross-Tech WIKI though... 

Thank you Jack for your help and I apologize for being defensive when you wrote about my wiring repair but I spent a fair amount of time in an uncomfortable position to do it and felt you were criticizing the effort. Seems the solder did not introduce a detectable amount of resistance so I will leave it alone. 

Thank you Novo1.8 for pointing out my mis-reading of the wiring diagrams - lesson learned. 

Thank you Anony00GT for posting and for your assistance with this and previous posts of mine. 

Till the next code...


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad it worked out. 

Yeah, I wasn't hammering you for the solder. Its just me following the repair manual, sticking to the diagnostic path, just in case. 

For the record I solder many connections. The reason VW says don't do this is, really man, they can't trust there on techs to even do a W-crimp. Then with the same color yellow wire. LOL 

What ever schmuck came up with that, should be the first on the train to the camps. 

So they will lie to them, and say, "oh its so we can identify a repair later". Give me a break! 

I was discussing this the other day, I might add. 

Just heed cautions thats all, play it safe for you, and everyone else on the road is my concern. 

If doing back feed ground repairs, which are normally switched through the ecu, be advised, this doesn't factor in for sporadic conditions in the ecu board which could be dangerous! 

You cant say I didn't warn you!


----------



## ODeathBySnuSnuO (8 mo ago)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Good job! Now do you see what I'm saying?
> 
> ...






I'm having the same issues on a 06A 906 032 HS ECM could this work for me as well??


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

ODeathBySnuSnuO said:


> I'm having the same issues on a 06A 906 032 HS ECM could this work for me as well??


Unfortunately Jack passed away from Covid-19 on April 11, 2021 RIP


----------



## ODeathBySnuSnuO (8 mo ago)

GTI's said:


> Unfortunately Jack passed away from Covid-19 on April 11, 2021 RIP


Oh that's terrible I'm so sorry to hear that


----------



## stan067 (Feb 25, 2010)

He sure is missed! Best tech 😢 I knew in the VAG world.

Good Luck


----------

